

       Google Redefines Disruption: The “Less Than Free” Business Model - eggspurt
http://abovethecrowd.com/2009/10/29/google-redefines-disruption-the-%E2%80%9Cless-than-free%E2%80%9D-business-model/

======
eggspurt
A lot of insight into Google's strategy regarding maps.

